# Libtech Skate Banana vs Libtech Attack Banana



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys and girls ccasion14:
I intend to buy a new board, and after a lot of research i narrowed it down to these two: Libtech Skate Banana vs Libtech Attack Banana.
And now i have a hard time deciding which one suits me best.
A little about me: I'm around 183 cm (6 ft) tall and a weigh around 83kilo (~183lb), my boot size is 46 (12).
I ride all mountain, including park (mostly jumps, less rails and boxes), love the high speeds and love the powder, if i had to put my skill on a scale of 1-10 it would probably be around 6-7.
Due to the fact that i like a playful board i think about the shorter boards of my range, so it is the Skate 159W or the Attack 161W (the store doesn't have the 159W in stock)...
So from your experience with these boards, what should i take? :dunno:


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

The attack banana.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Riley212 said:


> The attack banana.


Can you explain why? :bowdown:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

fr0z1k said:


> Can you explain why? :bowdown:


you could say the attack banana is the all mountain version of the skate banana which is more of a park board. 

I would really consider going for a non wide board. My last pair of boots were size 12s but I now wear size 11's and both boots fit on my 157 t rice. just take your boots and bindings in to the store and check what sort of overhang you have. 

im a little taller and heavier than you too 186cm just under 90kgs and I find 157 perfect.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> you could say the attack banana is the all mountain version of the skate banana which is more of a park board.
> 
> I would really consider going for a non wide board. My last pair of boots were size 12s but I now wear size 11's and both boots fit on my 157 t rice. just take your boots and bindings in to the store and check what sort of overhang you have.
> 
> im a little taller and heavier than you too 186cm just under 90kgs and I find 157 perfect.


If you have the 157 you are probably more of a trickster :eusa_clap:
Why shouldn't i go for the wide version? Cause according to the size i do need the wide one. Btw i ride (+15) (-5) binding set up.
And i can tell you exactly what binds and boots i have:
These binds: Cinch Cts Binding | Snowboard Bindings | K2 Snowboarding 2013-2014
XL size.
And these boots: Gauge Boot | Snowboard Boots | K2 Snowboarding 2013-2014
Size 12 as i mentioned.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> Can you explain why? :bowdown:


I wouldn't pick either, but between these two i would go for the attack banana, because it more stable ride, it also holds and edge better. Its slightly stiffer than the skate. Better all mountain. I picked a banana magic a few years ago but don't ride it much any more.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Riley212 said:


> I wouldn't pick either, but between these two i would go for the attack banana, because it more stable ride, it also holds and edge better. Its slightly stiffer than the skate. Better all mountain. I picked a banana magic a few years ago but don't ride it much any more.


Ok, why wouldn't you pick any of the two?:dunno:


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

There are boards that are equal or better for less money. Both boards are fun, I've ridden previous years models. The attack banana is a much better all around board than the skate. But they don't have as much pop or pow float as what I'm riding now.

If you are riding east coast ice the magnetraction is definitely a factor for you as it does help on hard pack. Where i am on the west coast it really doesn't make much difference.

Currently, Im riding a K2 Turbo dream and a Salomon Villain. The turbo dream has similar pop (maybe a little less) but much better powder float, and a hard to describe "smoothness" to it, everything is just smooth. The Villain has about the same float and edge hold and way way more pop off of jumps and side hits. The base's on both boards are also faster. If I could only have one board i would probably go with a Salomon Assassin, but i haven't ridden it.

those two Lib techs are still good boards with cool graphics and made in the USA, if you like them get one, you probably won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> Ok, why wouldn't you pick any of the two?:dunno:


As mentioned, there are better boards for your money. For example, most people on the forum would pick this year's K2 Happy Hour over either of those boards for all mountain riding.

Don't buy too much into the whole 'banana technology' hype. Not saying their boards are bad, but just be careful not to buy too much into marketing hype.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> As mentioned, there are better boards for your money. For example, most people on the forum would pick this year's K2 Happy Hour over either of those boards for all mountain riding.
> 
> Don't buy too much into the whole 'banana technology' hype. Not saying their boards are bad, but just be careful not to buy too much into marketing hype.


It's not that i'm buying the "banana hype", i looked at the board and reviews and it seems like a good board...
The problem is that i live in a country where snowboarding isn't that common and we don't have much selection of boards, and still the Attack Banana seems like a good board...
+ the K2 Happy u mentioned doesn't have a wide board, so it might not suit me at all anyway :dunno:



Riley212 said:


> There are boards that are equal or better for less money. Both boards are fun, I've ridden previous years models. The attack banana is a much better all around board than the skate. But they don't have as much pop or pow float as what I'm riding now.
> 
> If you are riding east coast ice the magnetraction is definitely a factor for you as it does help on hard pack. Where i am on the west coast it really doesn't make much difference.
> 
> ...


As i mentioned there is no real snowboarding in my country, so i snowboard in Europe


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> It's not that i'm buying the "banana hype", i looked at the board and reviews and it seems like a good board...
> The problem is that i live in a country where snowboarding isn't that common and we don't have much selection of boards, and still the Attack Banana seems like a good board...
> + the K2 Happy u mentioned doesn't have a wide board, so it might not suit me at all anyway :dunno:


That's fair enough, can be rough when you have a small selection of boards to pick from plus wide feet.

As Riley already said, there's definitely a decent selection of other boards that are the same if not better than the attack banana for all-mountain riding.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> That's fair enough, can be rough when you have a small selection of boards to pick from plus wide feet.
> 
> As Riley already said, there's definitely a decent selection of other boards that are the same if not better than the attack banana for all-mountain riding.


If you can give me a list of boards you think are better i would really appreciate it...
I'll check them out and if we have any of them here


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> If you can give me a list of boards you think are better i would really appreciate it...
> I'll check them out and if we have any of them here


Do you have Salomon boards where you are? The Villain which was suggested by Riley earlier is a very good all mountain board and it comes in wide I believe.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> Do you have Salomon boards where you are? The Villain which was suggested by Riley earlier is a very good all mountain board and it comes in wide I believe.


No idea, i'll have to check...
Any other boards?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep in mind "better for the money" might be totally different in whatever country he is in. Some countries get randomly screwed on pricing.

Though I would be shocked if a Lib board is any better of a deal overseas considering they're among the most expensive right where they are made.

In that case a Salomon might be an even better deal relative to the Lib than it is in the US


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

If thats what you have access to; the Attack banana in the wide version is your best bet and I think you would like it. 

wide versions of a lot of these other boards are difficult to find. 

try not to make this to complicated for yourself, it really doesn't make a whole lot of difference what you are riding. We are just nitpicking the finer points of a lot of these snowboards.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> There are boards that are equal or better for less money. Both boards are fun, I've ridden previous years models. The attack banana is a much better all around board than the skate. But they don't have as much pop or pow float as what I'm riding now.
> 
> If you are riding east coast ice the magnetraction is definitely a factor for you as it does help on hard pack. Where i am on the west coast it really doesn't make much difference.
> 
> ...



Yeah, and neither are center reverse which is the profile he was questioning. Hate it when people pull people to a completely different profile and act like that ride is superior. Maybe he wants a loose skatey ride? 

I personally get bored on decks like the villain. Maybe the OP does too. 

For the OP. If you are looking for a loose ride, the Skate Banana will be the most apt for that. If you aren't comfortable riding fast, you definitely won't be on a skate banana. About as loose as it gets. If you are a good rider, it won't matter what profile you pick. 

If you want a stiffer, more stable ride, yet still loose to an extent, get the attack banana. For me, I still found myself bored on it. I like boards that ride loose personally.

If you don't want a loose board at all, go with something that has camber between the bindings, or at the very least flat.

If you know you want loose, look at Never Summer, Rome Reverb Rocker, etc for other brands. Don't listen to people trying to tell you camber is superior, which is what they are saying when they say "better". They equate more pop, but don't understand the cause, which is camber. However, with their selections, expect to loose the play of rocker between your feet.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Had to vent. Tired of seeing people suggest better boards are cheaper because they have more pop, or more stability. If they were like profiles, please, by all means, state that opinion and why.

But if they are camber dominant, or flat dominant vs rocker dominant, no shit the other board has more pop. However, they are far less playful and skatey by nature, and in comparing a Lib to the villain, Libs are loaded with dampness, so when the resort is chopped, guess which board you won't enjoy? The villain. 

They both have their pluses and minuses, but at least state them instead of biasly going on what you personally don't enjoy.

Ask the poster what he is looking for.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Hate it when people pull people to a completely different profile and act like that ride is superior.


He asked me man, These are my opinions and he asked. 

Im also pretty sure i still said in almost every post that the lib boards are good; I know, I own one and have ridden many of them.

There are dozens of awesome boards out right now, they are all fun because hey its' still snowboarding.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

just get the attack banana. it is somewhat playful and will work good for what you originally described. it is somewhat more of an all mountain board then a dedicated park board. so if you ever end up spending more time on boxes and rails, doing butters and presses then you will need to change boards.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> He asked me man, These are my opinions and he asked.
> 
> Im also pretty sure i still said in almost every post that the lib boards are good; I know, I own one and have ridden many of them.
> 
> There are dozens of awesome boards out right now, they are all fun because hey its' still snowboarding.


He said he had researched, and playful was a top priority, so one would deduct that he wanted a board that had rocker between the feet. 

Instead of saying that you suggest a completely different profile, one which will completely lose the loose, playful feeling, you suggest the boards are weak because they lack pop. To which I say true, any camber dominant board will have more pop (this is board 101 here), but the sacrifice is always play.

I own 2 lib techs, have owned a raygun (poor mans turbo dream), yes greats,
Yes optimistic, and demoed plenty of others), and if you want stability and pop, everyone and their mom knows go camber. If you want play (not just in your tips), you go with a rocker board, and if you want mostly playful easier to charge, go with rocker between you feet and camber at or outside.

I recommend the poster check out a TRS. It was more playful than the Attack, and if you size down to the 154, you really got a playful board that can still charge. If you want more charge, get the '57.

If you want other brands to compare, check out NS Proto, Smokin Superpark or Team, Buck Furton, Rome Reverb Rocker, numerous Burton's (however their profile feels off to me, and edges are weak).

But if loose and playful aren't what you want, go with a completely different profile.

FWIW, the TRS has plenty of pop unless you are looking to triple cork.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want speed, pow board, and some park stuff from your board, between the two the attack banana is the better choice. SB is not going to perform in your criteria the way the AB will. If you want to carve hard on groomers, get the wide, if not the little overhang from a sz 12 boot will not hinder your riding on a regular width.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

To be fair to Riley, he never talked about camber as far as I can tell, only how the boards actually performed.

Plus the OP kind of listed both playfulness and stability and float in powder and good on jumps, which makes it kind of hard since boards aren't typically good at all of those things without giving up a little in one of those areas.

Even the TRS which you suggested has to give up some playfulness to get more stability and pop.

Anyhow, I have zero desire to get into a board recommendation debate, carry on.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

First of all thank you very much to all of you for the comments, i've read and learned every one carefully. 
As Nolefan2011 mentioned here: "if you want mostly playful easier to charge, go with rocker between you feet and camber at or outside.", this is what i go for.
Between the two i will probably go for the Attack Banana, i'll check how much hang i have and maybe i will go on the 159 regular.
BTW: Just so you'd know how f*cked up the prices are here: The Attack Banana costs around 820$ and the SB costs around 740$  Almost twice the price in the US.
BTW2: Here is a list of other boards i see in the catalog of the shop, if you see any of those boards that you think are good i will take a look at them too:
Roxy Ally, GNU Carbon Credit, LibTech TRS, LibTech Banana Magic, LibTech T.Rice, GNU Pickle, Drake Empire, DC Focus, NeverSummer Evo, NeverSummer Premier, NeverSummer SL, NeverSummer Cobra, NeverSummer Proto HD.
Thank you again guys


----------



## Riggidy (Jan 27, 2014)

I was in a similar situation except i already owned a 2010 trs. 
The trs wants speed. I know I have some technique issues to work out but nonetheless, the board wants to go fast at all times. It does not perform well when you slow down but its a great ride when you ride it like you stole it. The trs is also great in powder, no complaints there.

I went with a gnu carbon credit 159 this past weekend and loved it. I'm 6'2" 220lbs and was a little worried about the 159 but it felt great. I did some park stuff and also hit the mountain. Tahoe is snow challenged so i was on a lot of groomed runs. 

The last part ... Price. Compared to some of the other boards, the carbon credit will save you a few bucks for an upgrade in boots or bindings. I went with burton cartels (in awesome orange!!).


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Attack Banana all day.

It's basically a Skate Banana except it's more for all mountain but can still be used well in the park.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Riggidy said:


> I was in a similar situation except i already owned a 2010 trs.
> The trs wants speed. I know I have some technique issues to work out but nonetheless, the board wants to go fast at all times. It does not perform well when you slow down but its a great ride when you ride it like you stole it. The trs is also great in powder, no complaints there.
> 
> I went with a gnu carbon credit 159 this past weekend and loved it. I'm 6'2" 220lbs and was a little worried about the 159 but it felt great. I did some park stuff and also hit the mountain. Tahoe is snow challenged so i was on a lot of groomed runs.
> ...


The GNU is more a park oriented board, so it won't suit me well.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Carbon Credit is more all mountain than the skate banana. 

Do you want a true twin, or directional twin?


----------



## Riggidy (Jan 27, 2014)

From what I have learned, there are no boards that will be great at everything. There are boards that will be ok at a lot, but not great. 

I would get a board to compliment what you already have so you have a different board for the type of riding you will be doing on that day.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The Carbon Credit is more all mountain than the skate banana.


yea I dont know where the OP was getting all his info from. but if the 'guy in the shop' told you the carbon credit was a park board and the skate banana was not you're getting wrong info bud. 

and $800 for a board. what country are you in mate? that sounds like norway prices to me. get a last years model and save yourself a tonne of cash.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> yea I dont know where the OP was getting all his info from. but if the 'guy in the shop' told you the carbon credit was a park board and the skate banana was not you're getting wrong info bud.
> 
> and $800 for a board. what country are you in mate? that sounds like norway prices to me. get a last years model and save yourself a tonne of cash.


Hey mate,
first of all i get my info from Evo site and from the site of the manufacturer, if you go to the GNU site and check out the carbon u will see the following:
"Rides equally well in both directions with a focus on freestyle. Park, powder, pipe: perfect.".
And i am from Israel  This is why the prices are so steep, we don't get much snow here :thumbsdown:
I might buy a last year board if they have a good one...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> Hey mate,
> first of all i get my info from Evo site and from the site of the manufacturer, if you go to the GNU site and check out the carbon u will see the following:
> "Rides equally well in both directions with a focus on freestyle. Park, powder, pipe: perfect.".
> And i am from Israel  This is why the prices are so steep, we don't get much snow here :thumbsdown:
> I might buy a last year board if they have a good one...


Do you want a true twin, or are you looking for a directional board?


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Do you want a true twin, or are you looking for a directional board?


True twin...


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Went out and bought myself the Attack Banana 159 (turns out my shoes are only 10.5)...
At the end of next week gonna hit the slopes :yahoo:
Hope for the best...
Thank you all guys!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

fr0z1k said:


> Went out and bought myself the Attack Banana 159 (turns out my shoes are only 10.5)...
> At the end of next week gonna hit the slopes :yahoo:
> Hope for the best...
> Thank you all guys!


yeww! good choice have fun mate


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> yeww! good choice have fun mate


Anyhow i will let you know how was the board when i come back :thumbsup:


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> Anyhow i will let you know how was the board when i come back :thumbsup:


Congrats. I bet you like it.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

fr0z1k said:


> Anyhow i will let you know how was the board when i come back :thumbsup:


Its been a while and still no report. Did you survive the trip?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

21 posts, almost/all in this thread... The OP came in, got what the info desired, and will now vanish as many do. Typical when folks have a trip lined up and then forget about snowboarding until their next adventure "x" years down the road.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> fr0z1k said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow i will let you know how was the board when i come back
> ...


You are correct, completely my fault, forgot i promised the review. 
Anyway, the board is amazing, the control is great, it is soft enough to jump in the park freely and on the slopes. 
Gaining speed with the board is as easy as cutting butter with a hot knife, i reached speeds of 70km/h without any trouble. 
Didn't have much off-piste snow to try it off the slopes, but when i did have it was fine, nothing special in that area, didn't feel extra control or comfortability outside the slops... 
I'd give that board a 9/10, highly recommended...


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

aggie05 said:


> 21 posts, almost/all in this thread... The OP came in, got what the info desired, and will now vanish as many do. Typical when folks have a trip lined up and then forget about snowboarding until their next adventure "x" years down the road.


The reason for that is not that i don't want to contribute, it is the fact i don't have much to contribute, i go on a snowboarding trip once a year tops for a week, i don't follow the latest equipment updates so i don't know what's happening in that area. 
I don't see a point of giving misleading info just to contribute...


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

fr0z1k said:


> You are correct, completely my fault, forgot i promised the review.
> Anyway, the board is amazing, the control is great, it is soft enough to jump in the park freely and on the slopes.
> Gaining speed with the board is as easy as cutting butter with a hot knife, i reached speeds of 70km/h without any trouble.
> Didn't have much off-piste snow to try it off the slopes, but when i did have it was fine, nothing special in that area, didn't feel extra control or comfortability outside the slops...
> I'd give that board a 9/10, highly recommended...


very nice, I picked up a TRS this season and so far am super happy with it. A lot of fun and it charges hard, as well as being pretty playful. Lib makes great boards.
:nerd:


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> very nice, I picked up a TRS this season and so far am super happy with it. A lot of fun and it charges hard, as well as being pretty playful. Lib makes great boards.
> :nerd:


TRS is a bit aggressive for me  But yeah, LIB has awesome boards


----------

